# Am I in labour????



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

afternoon

i am due today, on sunday and monday morning i had a show since then i have been getting what i can only describe as period like pains, early hours of this morning the pains were getting stronger and were lasting longer however they were still not regular.  Now today i have been very active and the pains were becoming more regular however as soon as i lay or sit down they stop, would there be any reason for this and would you say that i am likely to go into established labour anytime soon?? any advice would be great.

many thanks

becks
xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

sorry for the delay, my night shift, no sleep and a sick toddler got the better of me!!

It does sound as though things are starting to happen and unfortunately it can take a while to get going.

Keep active but also get some rest, eat frequent little meals and wait and see.

Every pain does something, so even if you are not in full labour the pains will be softening your cervix and helping it to thin out ready to dilate. Every pain is a gain  

Take care x


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

Thanks so much for replying...

I have spent another day dealing with contractions they have become much stronger and i am now starting to worry that soon enough i wont be able to deal with the pain at home.  I am going to call the hospital in the morning if there is no change but do you think that they would consider inducing me as i have spent so many days in constant pain and discomfort, the lack of sleep is really starting to affect me.

Becks
xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I expect that you have rung the hospital by now, but if not, it will really depend on your consultant as to whether they will induce you or not.  The majority probably wouldn't, as there isn't any medical indication to do it, and it putting you in a high risk situation.  They may be able to do a membrane sweep to help things along a bit.  Let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## beckaloola (Dec 15, 2002)

hiya

thanks for the reply.

had a false alarm this morning, contractions were coming every couple of minutes by the time we got to the hospital they had stopped.  they have given me a sweep so just waiting now, i honestly didnt think this would go on for so long  

xx


----------

